# Playback options



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

So I've started watching a recorded show on my Tivo. Then for some reason I stop watching part way through the show. When I return later on (sometimes days later) I decide that I want to start at the begining. But In order to do that I have to select Resume Playing and then rewind to the begining.

So how about a menu option to start playing from the begining.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Use the skip button (below the '>>' button) to jump to the start or end.


----------



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have the 30 second skip enable, so that won't work.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

calva70 said:


> I have the 30 second skip enable, so that won't work.


If you go into one of the high speed modes, it works again.


----------

